# Excited about Hepa air purifier



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

We are having a problem with my partners dander allergy since having Noodles coat cut and are now at the stage where we are trying any and everything.

My Hepa air purifier arrived yesterday, I may aswell have been getting the car of my dreams delivered or a million pounds I was that excited. I just need something, anything that will help. Fingers crossed for me everyone that this does


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All fingers crossed, I do hope that it works well and solves the problems for your husband.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

We have the filtrette one from argos and its amazing the amount of dust and hair etc it sucks up,you can see it all on the filter and on a sunny day when i pat out the cushions you can see all the dust heading staright for the air purifier,its brilliant!! xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> All fingers crossed, I do hope that it works well and solves the problems for your husband.


Thanks, me too.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> We have the filtrette one from argos and its amazing the amount of dust and hair etc it sucks up,you can see it all on the filter and on a sunny day when i pat out the cushions you can see all the dust heading staright for the air purifier,its brilliant!! xxx


Mandy does someone in your family have a dog allergy? Has the filter helped with it?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a cat allergy and went to someone's house with 4 cats, my eyes started tomtear up and itch, my throat went scratchy, so she put her air purifier on. All symptoms disappeared within a few minutes. Had a fab time for the rest of the evening and no further problems.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> I have a cat allergy and went to someone's house with 4 cats, my eyes started tomtear up and itch, my throat went scratchy, so she put her air purifier on. All symptoms disappeared within a few minutes. Had a fab time for the rest of the evening and no further problems.


Wow, that's great, I hope it works like that for us.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

yes my daughter has asthma and allergies,when we first got an air purifier her allergoes were far worse than they are now because she has become used to the animals,she couldnt have any when she was tiny.I do know however that the purifier does work because recently i ran out of spare filters and for a while i didnt use it and my daughter got very sneezy,itchy runny nose etc.The new filter arrived and within a couple of days she was fine. xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> yes my daughter has asthma and allergies,when we first got an air purifier her allergoes were far worse than they are now because she has become used to the animals,she couldnt have any when she was tiny.I do know however that the purifier does work because recently i ran out of spare filters and for a while i didnt use it and my daughter got very sneezy,itchy runny nose etc.The new filter arrived and within a couple of days she was fine. xxx


Great, thanks, positive's for the air filter is looking good.
Glad you got your new filters and your daughter is fine again.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news .. hey dont worry I get excited when new dog treats arrive at my door  

Hey when I heard about the new Barking Heads dog treat range, I almost threw a party I was so excited .. so I completely understand your excitement


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great news .. hey dont worry I get excited when new dog treats arrive at my door
> 
> Hey when I heard about the new Barking Heads dog treat range, I almost threw a party I was so excited .. so I completely understand your excitement


Oooohhhh yes!!! I have heard about then too. I just started Noodle on Barking heads and my local pet shop sells it, when I bought the first lot I asked if Barking head do treats and they said they will soon have them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The tasty treats are on there way soon ... so excited about them ..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see if it works, from others experience it sounds positive... I really , really hope so xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed it does the trick 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

we have fingers and paws crossed for you. good luck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

New pictures Clare ..... Nice xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

mandym said:


> We have the filtrette one from argos and its amazing the amount of dust and hair etc it sucks up,you can see it all on the filter and on a sunny day when i pat out the cushions you can see all the dust heading staright for the air purifier,its brilliant!! xxx


Mandy, is it just called filtrette or has it another name? I am interested in one for my daughter's allergy, and I like the sound of yours.

Oops sorry Mandy - just ignore this post. Found them online.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wondered how the air purifier was going.???


----------

